
This is not how you treat an issue report - SZJX
https://github.com/nodesource/distributions/issues/358
======
SZJX
I know it's somehow like a gripe here, but the attitude of the maintainer
really pisses me off. Dismissing and closing the issue without even looking at
it? With 17 (and potentially many more) users on StackExchange indicating
they're having the same issue for 3 months? Seriously? Even if you want the
issue reporter to add more details, just ask and let they add it, and then try
to reproduce it, before you decide to close it or not. Not to mention in this
case there's frankly no more details to report. There is already ample
information to try to reproduce it straightforwardly, but instead they choose
to just close the issue in a blink (the reporter can't reopen an issue closed
by the owner), and claim "there's no bug to report here". Wow, just wow.

Was never fond of the node ecosystem and I only needed to install Node v6 here
to run another framework. But this kind of handling is really something beyond
my imagination.

~~~
dozzie
> the attitude of the maintainer really pisses me off.

From a perspective of somebody who is not invested in this issue you seem
overly sensitive.

> Dismissing and closing the issue without even looking at it? With 17 (and
> potentially many more) users on StackExchange indicating they're having the
> same issue for 3 months? Seriously?

If I was a maintainer, how would I know that people post about it on
StackExchange? I'm not obliged to watch every random forum to track issues.

> Even if you want the issue reporter to add more details, just ask and let
> they add it, and then try to reproduce it, before you decide to close it or
> not. Not to mention in this case there's frankly no more details to report.

Quite the contrary. Judging from the install script code, there were several
potentially important things that were omitted in bug report for the sake of
brevity. There were (probably) enough details to try to reproduce the problem,
though.

> [...] they choose to just close the issue [...] and claim "there's no bug to
> report here". Wow, just wow.

You see, I'm not touched on how they handled the issue. Such things happen;
I've seen worse. I'm actually amazed that they produced a slightly
overcomplicated wrapper around wget and apt-get, and their users in this
situation apparently can't manage their way out of paper bag with regard to
package system of the OS they use, despite being supposedly technically
skilled.

